# Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers...



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

I need to get an idea what the VR6 guys are using. I listened to couple sound clips, but they're all from a 1.8t, and I would figure with a VR6, it would be a little louder. I am looking into an exhaust system that is fairly quiet. I need one that has low or no drone. After voting, can you tell me about your experience? Sound, Ease of installation, price, place of purchase, etc.


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

I am running 2.5 inch tt system it is awesome. Its a bit louder than the miltek but I love it just the amount of sound I wanted. It doesn't have that weak ricey sound has more of a V8 flowmaster sound on my 24v. Me and my firends were really surprised at how strong and throaty it sounded. Does a great rumble between gears and doesn't drone too bad at all.


----------



## SoopedUp03GLI (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Valhalla)*

MAGNAFLOW... affordable and it sounds and works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayrock711 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (SoopedUp03GLI)*

i have the magnaflow. it sounds great, but the fitment is questionable. mine constantly bangs off the rear axle


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

well im running a neuspeed catback on my car and im installing a magnaflow on a customers GLI for him, so i will let you know what i think of the magnaflow after that. neuspeed is sweet at hell. i always had people drive my car by me so i could hear my car and it sounds absolutly amazing cruising, slowly accelerating, and at WOT it just doesnt matter that damn car sounds SCARY. i get rice boys that are like







whoa what the hell is under the hood of that thing. i get euro boys in audis saying damn i wish my car sounded like that, and all kinds of other things *any true euro boy knows what a VR sounds like its so distinct* then you get the V8 american boys that are like what kinda motor is that thats pretty mean for a little car, and then they play it off like it sounds alright but you can tell they love it








price wise its more expensive, but you can get it for 550 just ask me where ill let you know. fitmet was perfecto, even lowered it has never hit anything *cept the curb that i hit but thats a different story* 
other then that they will all sound the same tone wise, only thing that will change is volume, fitment, and price. you said the VR will be louder...not neccesarily, it just is deeper, 1.8t's usually sound like hondas when they have exhaust on their. VR's actually sound like they have some balls, other then that you can get queit systems for the VR just gotta know where to look and how much money you wanna spend


----------



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (2002gtibluvr6)*

great input guys, keep it coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

Hi dude:
The best advice to you is to do a search for 'exhaust' - archives. A lot of leg work that willl clearly help your decision has been put into this question.
Kind regards.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Whataguy)*

omg this is giving me a head ache.
i cant continue to comin into every thread and give my 2 cents.
do me a favor and use the search..








magnaflow rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlecGTI (Aug 22, 2003)

I left the stock system until a custom Magnaflow muffler and tip. Works and sounds great!
A total of about $150 at a local shop.


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (AlecGTI)*

Magnaflow(i love mine) or EGSolid/XiAutowerks. Magnaflow costs less(always groups buys in the Vortex classifieds), while EGSolid is harder to find and more expensive. If you want quiet, though, then leave it stock and spend a few bucks for nicer exhaust tips, instead of spending like $600 for a Milltek just because its "Quieter."


----------



## fojettabowit (Oct 27, 2003)

I have the Eurosport catback and it sounds great. Definitly a head turner when I'm driving around! A little droning when doing long freeway drives but thats nothing the radio can't fix.


----------



## jettablacka (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

I have a MagnaFlow cat-back and think it's great. Good sound, all stainless steel, easy install and only $350, including shipping.



_Modified by jettablacka at 3:19 PM 11-13-2003_


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (jettablacka)*

Do not buy Neuspeed. I have renamed my car "The Blender" Also their customer service is a joke.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (darrenewest)*

Magnaflow sounds great when on the throttle and no sound at all whne at idle


----------



## 1meandub (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

I have been looking for an exhaust for a while. I really had my heart set on getting a Miltek ... I didn't want to a loud Honda style exhaust. So I would have sworn that Miltek was the way to go ... an exhaust just a little bit louder than stock. Until I looked into a TT exhaust.
I now have a TT exhaust on my car and have had it on for three weeks or so now ... all I can say is WOW!!! It looks stock and the sound is amazing! It is not noise ... in fact ... it is a real roar! But only under WOT!
I had mine installed my H2Sports and they did an amazing job!!
I think that Pocket_Empty has a sound clip and although it sounds amazing ... you really have to hear it in real life!! Very little drone on the highway ... almost not even noticable.
I wonder now, why I didn't put it on earlier.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_VR's actually sound like they have some balls

couldn't have put it better myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## usfgtivr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (24v-VRooom6)*

Have had my Eurosport for going on 6months now, and absolutely love it. Had a guy in a 9sec street driven stang compliment me on it at a traffic light (although IMO it couldn't compare to the sound of his car)


----------



## 1meandub (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (usfgtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usfgtivr6* »_Have had my Eurosport for going on 6months now, and absolutely love it. Had a guy in a 9sec street driven stang compliment me on it at a traffic light (although IMO it couldn't compare to the sound of his car)

I am not that big of a fan of the Mustang ... but you gotta love that rumble!!!







I really wish that I could have that rumble with my VR6.


----------



## ee-gti (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

Eurosport Stainless 2.5" cat-back with resonator.
It has a little drone, but not at all unpleasant. Compared to the carbon cans on my Ducati, and the sidepipes of the 71 LS6 'vette, it just isn't obtrusive at all, and certainly not tiring.
Plus, I see a slight increase in highway MPG when cruising over 70 mph. A 120 mile round trip today, averaging 65 to 70 mph on mostly secondary roads, with plenty of speeding up and slowing down for traffic, lights, schoolbusses, slow drivers, netted an even 28mpg.


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (ee-gti)*

Hoping the magnaflow is good one







I'm in on the latest GB. I keep watching bakersfield's clips and I keep thinking how sweet this will be to have. So if you're in the market...check out the classifieds so we can hit the 30ppl and I can get my exhaust.


----------



## BIGBEN_GLI (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

NEUDSPEED + VF S/C =SICK SOUND


----------



## CarbonTC (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (BIGBEN_GLI)*

can anyone post dyno results from stock vr6 to magnaflow vr6?
Thanks.


----------



## CarbonTC (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (DubGeek)*

I want to be part of the GB too, but I'm not looking for sound..i was thinking to get this exhaust and then add an extra resonator..
what do you guys think?


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (CarbonTC)*

good luck finding a place to put it.
you dont need another resonator, the kit is fine the way it is.


_Quote, originally posted by *CarbonTC* »_I want to be part of the GB too, but I'm not looking for sound..i was thinking to get this exhaust and then add an extra resonator..
what do you guys think?


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricoman* »_I need to get an idea what the VR6 guys are using.

I want the Super Sprint Race setup. I'm waiting to hear back from ABD if this system complements the VF super charger. 2.5" stainless piping. Here's a sound clip...
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...t.mov 


_Modified by bumpin1ohm at 4:00 AM 11-28-2003_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bumpin1ohm)*

dosent sound any diffrent than the magnaflow.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

If you want a good quiet system then your choice is between the Milltek and the eG Soild. All the others will be loud and drone inside the car at idle. 
I have the Milltek and love it.


----------



## Black 03 GLI (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (DubGeek)*

I have a Magnaflow catback system for sale if anyone is interested. It is only 2 months old, and I am asking $250.
703-819-1519


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Black 03 GLI)*

why u sellin?


----------



## Black 03 GLI (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bakersfield_gti)*

I am going to sell the car soon. This is why I am selling my nice Magnaflow (mint condition).


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Black 03 GLI)*

what yah gonna get now?


----------



## dc_dnb (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bakersfield_gti)*

exhaust threads suck.....


----------



## raycer (Aug 21, 2002)

you know what no one has done yet? (to my knowledge anyway)
a side by side comparison between stock and aftermarket exhausts.. i think it'd be a better way to record differences between stock/aftermarket exhausts because every video camera is different.. recording levels are different, enviroment, video encoding, etc.
just an idea for someone with spare time


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (raycer)*

I got the Neuspeed, But I wouldn't recommend it at all. Very loud and drony, also a ticket for exceeding the municipal Db level. and Neuspeed does not support their products. Greg, Aaron, Matt: Still waiting for those emails and telephone messages to be returned.


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bakersfield_gti)*

I changed my plans on the Super Sprint setup. The high polished setup I wanted only comes with a single oval shaped tip. That wouldn't look right with my Rieger rear. I checked out magnaflow's site, and found a nice setup at a great price. Also, the Super Sprint Race setup droned really bad inside the car. Even with all my dynamat, I dont think i could drown it out.. Here a pic of the muffler..
Either this one *14833* in high polished finish & angled tips








Or this *14863* high polish, 3"x3.5" rolled tips. 








I'm leaning toward the 14833 setup. The site list the #15669 catback system for the 24v. i hope I can swap out the muffler for the angled tip one. $550 is a lot beter thn $850 for the Super sprint setup. Theres a magnaflow dealer by my job. I'll check into if i can mix and match some stuff...


_Modified by bumpin1ohm at 11:46 AM 1-22-2004_


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bumpin1ohm)*

I finally decided on a MIltek Exhaust, Fits nice, looks good, sounds awsome, happy i went with it.
Pete


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

hey i am running thermal research and development on my 04 24v not to terribly loud but deep


----------



## N10S (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (newcreation)*

Where did you buy the Thermal at? When I was an Evo owner I can remember reading positive posts about the Thermal exhausts. They made a really nicely constructed system for the Evo that also provided nice power gains.


----------



## Black 03 GLI (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a near new Magnaflow system for sale. Is anyone interested? I will sell it a good price because I don't have any use for it any longer.


----------



## VR6ified (Oct 29, 2003)

I looked at this thread to see what the 24v people liked. ive got a mk3 VR and all I did is remove the mid muffler and put on a shallow bended pipe, little bit better throttle response and the most aggressive sound ive heard so far on the VR6's just my .02


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (VR6ified)*

you dont want to take off the resonator on the 24v, sounds like ass.


----------



## vdubinaz (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

I just recently had a B&B cat-back exhaust installed from Evolution Motorsports (evoms.com) and it sounds awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
check out evo's site


----------



## novaVR6 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (N10S)*

I've heard the thermal on a 12v GTI and wasn't impressed, not my style. I also used to have an HPA cat back (anyone remember those, you NOVA folks?), it was WAY too loud.
Techtonics makes a great setup, but the borla that used to come with it was a little too loud for my tastes. Instead, I got the midpipe and mated up a different muffler to it. While I lose a little bit of flow from a 2.5" pipe down to a muffler that takes a 2.25" pipe, I had to have an adapter. I got increased flow but still have some backpressure for torque. If there is a muffler out there that you can get ahold of, may want to consider that route.


----------



## UmaSs JeTtA (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (novaVR6)*

DO NOT GET MAGNAFLOW. I think people get their system because it's relatively cheaper than other companies' exhaust systems. However, Magnaflow exhaust sounds very loud. I mean, at least to me, it was way too loud. I recently hear one at the gtg and I thought it was bit loud. And I met someone who was driving Jetta vr6 with magnaflow. Owner of that car even admitted that his exhaust was loud. I think either miltek or eg solid system are the best. Sounds good. Spend little more money and get the right exhaust....


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (UmaSs JeTtA)*

the "right" exhaust is preference and what you want out of it.
just cuz you dont like the sound of a pissed off vr6 dosent mean its the right decsion.
Magnaflow is the best bang for the buck if you desire the things it offers.
Just becuase YOU think its loud, dosent mean its loud to everyone elese.
Let the guys make their own decsions, we just give them the info and show them what each exhaust does. Its up to them to pick the right one for them.


----------



## outlaws69 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (SoopedUp03GLI)*

I agree. I am running a magnaflow 2.5. custom. I have a 3" resinaton and had my cat end over sized. piping are custom made by a magnaflow dealer. works great for me. I sound hard. And it sound better after I bolted on my SC...


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_the "right" exhaust is preference and what you want out of it.
just cuz you dont like the sound of a pissed off vr6 dosent mean its the right decsion.
Magnaflow is the best bang for the buck if you desire the things it offers.
Just becuase YOU think its loud, dosent mean its loud to everyone elese.
Let the guys make their own decsions, we just give them the info and show them what each exhaust does. Its up to them to pick the right one for them.


word!


----------



## Mark Daniel (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (CPISH)*

once again, i'll stand by the techtonics I have. borla makes some of the best mufflers around.. the TT system was a bit pricy. 550.00 but it is all stainless steel for a piece of mind. when you get on the gas, sounds like a raped ape, probalby a little like the magnaflow, just a bit louder. but the fitment is outstanding. i hear a few complaints about the magnaflow fitting properly. If you got money to spend, TT is the way to go.


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Mark Daniel)*

anyone have any 24v exhaust dynos? I haven't seen one before and im curious.
GIAC and CB Exhaust dyno would be cool before and after especially


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (phinn)*

aem cia, magnaflow:
http://www.vr6dynos.com/JPG/ba...o.jpg


----------



## Phat Max (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

March 19/04 installed a 2 1/2 " catback Euro Sport Exhaust System. It's GREAT and worth the extra $$ and differentiates from stock GTI VR6's and other car exhaust systems too. It's quite when idiling and when you touch the gas it purrs very nicely and not obnoxiusly loud. Costs $850.00 ( that's Canadian ) plus approx. 1 1/2 hours labour @ $65.00 per hour. The Euro Exhaust was shipped from California and is supurb stainless steel. Also had H & R Sport Springs installed the same day and WOW what a nice(er) ride and cornering!!! Even had a local police ( RCMP ) look at the car mods when it came off the hoist as he has just purchased a 2003 GTI. He likes.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Subtle (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Phat Max)*

Edit: My idiot roommate was messing around on my laptop last night. I enjoy the sound of a Magnaflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Subtle at 6:14 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Subtle)*

lol, yah sure buddy.
my car sounds like a riced out civic..


----------



## Jettix2 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

eGSolid all the way. Quiet inside, awesome growl on the outside, but it's not loud or obnoxious


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

Using Eurosport 2.25in Aluminum system. It was really old and beat up and I got it for cheaper than dirt so I cannot comment on fitment. All I can say is that there is norattle or anything like that the tips are made for a pre2002 car so they are below the valence cutout.
Sound is good tho, only complaint is a drone from 2000-3000. At idle there is a really nice burble, and the gentle pops and other noises are great when you let off of the throttle. These cars really turn heads. I'd say that the VR6 is one of the best sounding cars out there. The sounds of 3000rpm to redline are the aural equivilants to nirvana.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

I also have a 2.25" eurosport alumized cat back, and frankly im not impressed. Its not bad but drones too much in "every day" type driving for me, sounds mean as hell most of the time though, just a little too much for me. Gonna go Techtonics and Borla 2.5" in a week or 2


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Neu Bug)*

Is there any exhaust that doesnt drone???


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (rajvosa71000)*

From what I've read the Miltek and the eGSolid are the quietest aftermarket setups though I've never heard the Miltek.
I've been running w/eGSolid for about 7k miles.
It was a little drony in the mid 2000s at first; I could really hear a deep resonating sound inside the car. Over time it has really mellowed out, though. It still sounds angry when I really get on the gas and get the revs up, but it's just pleasantly deep in daily driving.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (FigureFive)*

so I did the midpipe replacement.....huge mistake. but has anyone tried to weld a muffler on w/ no resonator?


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (DigitaIK)*

people has said not to do that, you shoulda researched.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_people has said not to do that, you shoulda researched.

well..... sometimes you just have to find out for yourself. Just kinda like how I just found out you are a pretentious ass....


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (DigitaIK)*

im just givin you a hard time man, chill.


----------



## gtivr628 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

How about BORLA Exhausts???
Does anybody have a BORLA?
Anybody got any insight or personal experience with this Exhaust?


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (gtivr628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr628* »_ How about BORLA Exhausts???
Does anybody have a BORLA?
Anybody got any insight or personal experience with this Exhaust?


GHL owns all!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (gtivr628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr628* »_ Anybody got any insight or personal experience with this Exhaust?

I dont have borla on my vr6, but did have their stuff on previous cars. Top quality, and they all sound great. They are a little expensive Ill be honest, so you may want to look at Techtonics as they use borla mufflers. (Mine should be installed in about 2 weeks)


----------



## G:L:I 24v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_well im running a neuspeed catback on my car and im installing a magnaflow on a customers GLI for him, so i will let you know what i think of the magnaflow after that. neuspeed is sweet at hell. i always had people drive my car by me so i could hear my car and it sounds absolutly amazing cruising, slowly accelerating, and at WOT it just doesnt matter that damn car sounds SCARY. i get rice boys that are like







whoa what the hell is under the hood of that thing. i get euro boys in audis saying damn i wish my car sounded like that, and all kinds of other things *any true euro boy knows what a VR sounds like its so distinct* then you get the V8 american boys that are like what kinda motor is that thats pretty mean for a little car, and then they play it off like it sounds alright but you can tell they love it








price wise its more expensive, but you can get it for 550 just ask me where ill let you know. fitmet was perfecto, even lowered it has never hit anything *cept the curb that i hit but thats a different story* 
other then that they will all sound the same tone wise, only thing that will change is volume, fitment, and price. you said the VR will be louder...not neccesarily, it just is deeper, 1.8t's usually sound like hondas when they have exhaust on their. VR's actually sound like they have some balls, other then that you can get queit systems for the VR just gotta know where to look and how much money you wanna spend


i have the same thing except for i have a new cat and custom stainless piping from the header to the resonator and it sounds AMAZING, i was gonna get a techtonics and im soooooo happy i didn't


----------



## rabbitVR28 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (G:L:I 24v)*

i have the 2.25" magnaflow set up on there now... i like it.. but i'm gonna sell it, put a 20th muffler on and put an electric dump valve right before the rear axle...


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

neuspeed is the way to go. everyone i have seen is a perfect fit. the sound is amazing. price is kind of steep but oh well.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MingChow)*

Techtonics > Magnaflow
In quality, sound, and unfortuatley price


----------



## gli_03 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

sound clip in sig. magnaflow
performancepeddler.com login code: holiday4u
love it. easy installation, awesome product, awesome sound.
not too loud.


----------



## DE.24VR6 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

I've got the JETEX stainless 2.5 catback on the 24v GTI and LOVE it. Not cheap, but great low rumble when you get on it and nice and quiet the rest of the time. The fitment was perfect, no rattles, and the best part, NO droning. I had one on my last GTI, MkIII 2.0, and was real happy with the improvement. Its even better on the VR. The single oval tip is great too. Not out there as much as Miltek and I have no idea why.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

As far as price,weight savings,easy fit,sound quality and prooven performance, I like TT.
used to have it on my mk3 and will put it on my mk4. Just dealing with a custom setup with magnaflow muffler for now and not diggin' it. 
it's either TT stainless or mabey the 20th anniversary sport exhaust.
TT is easier for me to get out here in cali, live close to performance cafe


----------



## rabbitVR28 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (R28buddy)*

i have the 2.25" magnaflow c-b on now but i hate the droning so i'm selling it and i already have a 20th ae exhaust that i'm gonna put on but i cant decide whether or not to cut out the resonator... any opinions?


----------



## scristvr6 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bumpin1ohm)*

i got a neuspeed on my car n i love it...its a bit loud but ive got nothing but compliments and it sound sick..


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Ricoman)*

Techtonics sounds awesome. Check out this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz0k7BIE-o


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bumpin1ohm)*

in my opinion do the awe.. i have it and my car sounds sorta like a r32 .. i luv it .. and it's loud!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (1.8Tspeed!)*

Techtonics Sound Clip Video... + a supercharger









It should give you an idea of sound.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (MeiK)*

I'm running the AWE... and well I can't say enough. Get constant compliments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (Bdfrd 24v)*

I went to discount tire to fix my flat and as the guy was pulling out my car I heard my exhaust for the first time from outside...it sounds NICE, I didn't see the guy getting into my car, but once he started it I was like, damn who's car is that...only a second away to find out it was mine








It's kinda funny how you never hear your own exhaust from the outside...it really sounded nice, I was even inside the building and heard it's nice deep tone








Well, if somebody is wondering what exhaust I have...it's Milltek http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (rabbitVR28)*

Yea, I never had the oppertunity to ask Jon at Perf. cafe if the 337/20th exhaust would even work well with VRs. He sells them for like $375 or something.The tubing size is the same, but I hear the internal muffler design may not be benificial for the VR,or do they only market it for the 1-8's for a reason?
either way TT if I want performance, 337 style if I need to go stock again
p.s. From personal experiance, removing the resonator defeats the purpose of being quiet,you will not see much gain until high rev range(sometimes higher than your powerband)
MABEY NOT WORTH IT.

HEY, LET ME KNOW HOW 337 KIT WORKS OUT YEAH? 


_Modified by R28buddy at 1:46 AM 4-15-2006_


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

I searched and maybe i missed it, but anyone know the power gain on the 24v using the c-b 2.25" magnaflow? thanks!


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
it will sound like that...
and you'll be able to pull like a champion on lightly modded 'stang GTs and you can keep up with stock evo's/sti's from 2-3rd gear lol.


----------



## Paul_b3.0 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (2002gtibluvr6)*

lemme no where i can get 1 for my 24v for 500$


----------



## GLI666 (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know the website that sells the 24v magnalow exahust for $3xx something with the discount? I found it once but can not find it now that I am ready to buy my exhaust.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (GLI666)*

Autotech.com. their stainless system is around that and they use magnaflow mufflers...
so, tt, awe, or miltek. which is the least droany? i commute every day and dont want a droany exhaust...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (GLI666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI666* »_Does anyone know the website that sells the 24v magnalow exahust for $3xx something with the discount? I found it once but can not find it now that I am ready to buy my exhaust.

http://www.hottexhaust.com/
the coupon code is fordtruck8 i think?
and borla xr1 > magnaflow.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (bumpin1ohm)*

magnoflow sonn


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Exhaust Poll for the VR6ers... (reeze03gli)*

magnaflow isnt a type of exhaust system, its just a muffler that comes with some of the options.
autotech - magnaflow...
tecttonics - borla...
AWE - magnaflow...


----------



## Unktone (Mar 20, 2012)

AlecGTI said:


> I left the stock system until a custom Magnaflow muffler and tip. Works and sounds great!
> A total of about $150 at a local shop.


I do not have my model num on hand,but I basically did axle-back with a magnaflow, too.

No tip yet.

The stock system is supposed to 55m(2.25in) but it is more like 2.0in down at the stock muffler 
Replacing w/ some custom piping this summer.

As for right now it drones a bit on slight inclines, but sounds nice otherwise.


----------

